# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Métodos de Purificação da água

## Bruno Quinzico

Caros,

deixo aqui um pequeno artigo acerca dos métodos existentes de purificação da água...caso conheçam mais alguns...juntem!

*Métodos de purificação da água*

Destilação
Permuta iónica
Osmose inversa
Adsorção por carbono activado
Filtragem microporosa
Ultrafiltragem
Foto-oxidação

*Destilação*

A destilação é um processo há muito estabelecido para a purificação da água, no qual a água é aquecida até evaporar e o vapor é condensado e recolhido. O equipamento é relativamente económico, mas tem um grande consumo de energia – usa tipicamente 1kW de electricidade por litro de água produzida. Dependendo do design do destilador, a água destilada pode ter uma resistividade de aproximadamente 1 MΩ-cm e será estéril quando acabar de ser produzida se for utilizado equipamento especificamente concebido para o efeito, mas não continuará estéril sem um armazenamento muito cuidadoso. Para além disto, impurezas voláteis como dióxido de carbono, sílica, amoníaco e uma variedade de compostos orgânicos passarão para a água destilada. 

*Quais são as desvantagens da destilação?*
A destilação produz água purificada lentamente. Não é um processo de resposta a pedido. Por este motivo, é necessário destilar uma determinada quantidade de água e armazená-la para utilizar mais tarde. Este armazenamento da água destilada pode constituir um problema se o reservatório em que a água é armazenada não for fabricado num material inerte. Os iões ou plastificantes serão lixiviados do reservatório e irão recontaminar a água. Para além disto, as bactérias desenvolvem-se muito bem em água que esteja parada durante algum tempo.

Para manter a esterilidade, são usadas garrafas de armazenamento estéreis e a água recolhida é colocada num autoclave, mas uma vez aberta a garrafa fica exposta a bactérias e a contaminação começa.
Em áreas de água dura, os destiladores tem de ser limpos frequentemente com ácido, devido à acumulação de incrustações, a não ser que a água de alimentação seja pré-tratada por amaciamento ou osmose inversa.

*Permuta iónica*
A permuta iónica é muito usada em laboratórios para fornecer água purificada conforme necessária. Os desionizadores de laboratório incorporam invariavelmente cartuchos de leitos mistos de resinas de permuta iónica que ou são devolvidos a uma estação de regeneração para recarregar quando ficam exaustos ou então são descartados. A ELGA foi pioneira no que toca ao conceito de regeneração colectiva de resinas de permuta iónica e as suas estações de regeneração estão entre as maiores do mundo.





Aniões e catiões presentes na água de alimentação são removidos pelas resinas de permuta iónica e substituídos por iões de hidrogénio e hidróxilo da resina. Os iões de hidrogénio e de hidróxilo combinam-se para formar moléculas de água. 


*Como funciona a permuta iónica?*
A permuta iónica troca iões de hidrogénio por contaminantes catiónicos e iões de hidróxilo por contaminantes aniónicos presentes na água de alimentação. Os leitos de resinas de permuta iónica são constituídos por pequenos grânulos esféricos através dos quais passa a água de alimentação. Ao fim de algum tempo, os catiões e aniões terão substituído a maior parte dos pontos de hidrogénio e hidróxilo activos nas resinas e os cartuchos necessitarão de ser substituídos ou regenerados.


*Quais são as vantagens da permuta iónica?*
A permuta iónica tem muitas vantagens relativamente à destilação no que respeita à produção de água purificada. Em primeiro lugar, é um processo de resposta a pedido; a água fica disponível quando é necessária. Em segundo lugar, quando se usam materiais de resina de elevada pureza, efectivamente, todo o material iónico é removido da água para dar uma resistividade máxima de 18,2 MΩ-cm (a 25ºC). Pequenos fragmentos dos materiais de resina de permuta iónica podem ser expelidos do cartucho pela água que passa através do mesmo. A permuta iónica deve, portanto, ser usada juntamente com filtros se se desejar uma água isenta de partículas. Dado que as bactérias se desenvolvem rapidamente em água parada, os cartuchos podem ficar contaminados se não forem regularmente usados. O problema é atenuado pela recirculação frequente da água para inibir o desenvolvimento de bactérias e pela substituição ou regeneração regular das resinas, dado que os químicos regenerantes são desinfectantes poderosos. 

A permuta iónica remove apenas compostos orgânicos polares da água e os orgânicos dissolvidos podem sujar os grânulos de permuta iónica, reduzindo a sua capacidade. Quando é necessária água pura em termos orgânicos e inorgânicos, a combinação de osmose inversa seguida de permuta iónica é especialmente efectiva. 

Tem havido muitas tentativas de ultrapassar algumas das limitações da permuta iónica e da destilação. Nalguns sistemas, a destilação precedia a permuta iónica – os cartuchos duram muito mais, mas o problema das bactérias mantém-se. Noutros, a permuta iónica precedia a destilação – mas nesse caso mantêm-se os problemas de armazenamento e de não ter água a pedido.


*Electrodesionização*
A electrodesionização (EDI) é um processo de purificação conduzido electricamente e oferece uma combinação de resina de permuta iónica e membranas selectoras de iões. A EDI, que é geralmente associada à osmose inversa, oferece uma alternativa útil a outros métodos de purificação. Proporciona água reagente para laboratório em grandes volumes sem a necessidade de cartuchos de desionização. Esta abordagem evita a redução na qualidade da água produzida associada a cartuchos à medida que estes vão ficando exaustos, bem como os custos associados à substituição dos cartuchos.

*Como funciona a electrodesionização?*
A EDI desenvolveu-se a partir da electrodiálise (ED). O princípio da ED é que a água é purificada numa célula que contém dois tipos de membranas selectoras de iões – permeáveis a catiões e permeáveis a aniões – colocadas entre um par de eléctrodos. Quando é aplicado um potencial eléctrico directo através da célula, os catiões presentes na água são atraídos para o cátodo com carga negativa e os aniões são atraídos para o ânodo com carga positiva. Os catiões podem atravessar a membrana permeável a catiões, mas não a membrana aniónica. Da mesma forma, os aniões podem atravessar a membrana permeável a aniões, mas não a membrana catiónica. O resultado é a movimentação de iões entre as câmaras e a água numa secção pode ficar desionizada enquanto a água que se encontra noutra secção fica concentrada.

Na prática, a ED só pode ser usada economicamente para produzir água de condutividade relativamente alta (200 µS/cm ou superior) dadas as tensões eléctricas proibitivamente altas que são necessárias para movimentar os iões numa água cada vez mais pura.

Este problema é resolvido na tecnologia EDI preenchendo os espaços entre as membranas com resinas de permuta iónica. As resinas proporcionam uma via de fluxo condutivo para a migração dos iões, permitindo que a desionização seja praticamente completa e resultando na produção de água de elevada pureza. Outra vantagem da EDI consiste no facto de que a electrólise contínua da água que ocorre na célula produz iões de hidrogénio e de hidróxilo. Estes iões mantêm as resinas num estado altamente regenerado, evitando assim a necessidade de reactivação química. As resinas usadas nos sistemas EDI podem consistir em câmaras separadas de grânulos de aniões ou catiões, camadas de cada um dos tipos numa única câmara ou uma mistura íntima de grânulos de catiões e de aniões.

Alguns sistemas EDI têm incorporados leitos de resina mistos numa pluralidade de células estreitas. Isto é especialmente eficaz em instalações de grande escala para aplicações farmacêuticas e outras. A Vivendi Water Systems, a empresa matriz da ELGA, é a principal fornecedora de uma vasta gama de tecnologias CDI que dão resposta a estas aplicações em grande escala.

O processo ADEPT (Tecnologia de Desionização Avançada por Purificação Eléctrica) da ELGA utiliza leitos separados de resinas catiónicas e aniónicas e também um leito de resinas intimamente misturadas. Os leitos separados de resinas catiónicas e aniónicas estão alojados em células grandes que proporcionam uma via de fluxo para os iões em trânsito. Isto oferece vantagens na flexibilidade do design e simplicidade mecânica à escala laboratorial. O volume relativamente elevado de resinas nas células proporciona uma protecção contra alterações na qualidade da água de alimentação. A qualidade da água produzida é depois reforçada ainda por um leito de resinas mistas.





O processo de passagens múltiplas no qual a água de alimentação pré-purificada por osmose inversa passa por um leito de permuta catiónica, um leito de permuta aniónica e um leito de resinas mistas é análogo a muitos sistemas de purificação de água de elevada pureza em grande escala. 

Tipicamente, a água produzida tem uma resistividade de 10-18 MΩ-cm (a 25°C) e um teor de carbono orgânico total inferior a 20 ppb. Os níveis bacterianos são minimizados porque as condições químicas e eléctricas existentes dentro do sistema inibem o desenvolvimento de microorganismos. 

A EDI complementa muito eficazmente a osmose inversa. A OI é um processo baseado na pressão no qual a água perde os seus contaminantes à medida que passa através da membrana. Não elimina, contudo, todas as espécies iónicas e não pode remover contaminantes dissolvidos como o dióxido de carbono. A EDI remove o dióxido de carbono e também outras espécies fracamente ionizáveis, tais como a sílica, ionizando-as e fazendo-as passar através da membrana.





*Osmose inversa*
A osmose inversa (OI) é um processo que resolve muitos dos problemas da destilação e da permuta iónica. Para explicar a osmose inversa, vejamos primeiro a osmose. Este é um processo natural que ocorre sempre que uma solução diluída é separada de uma solução concentrada por uma membrana semi-permeável. A água, levada por uma força causada pela diferença na concentração – a pressão osmótica – passa através da membrana para a solução concentrada. O fluxo de água continua até a solução concentrada ficar diluída e a contra-pressão impedir a continuação do fluxo através da membrana (equilíbrio osmótico). 

Quando é aplicada uma pressão superior à pressão osmótica no lado da membrana onde se encontra a maior concentração, o sentido normal do fluxo osmótico é invertido, a água pura passa da solução concentrada através da membrana e é assim separada dos seus contaminantes. Este é o princípio básico da osmose inversa (às vezes chamada hiperfiltração). 

Na prática, a água de alimentação é bombeada para um recipiente sob pressão que contém uma espiral ou um conjunto de fibras ocas de membranas semi-permeáveis. A água purificada passa através da membrana para formar o “permeato”. Os contaminantes ficam acumulados na água residual, chamada o “concentrado”, que é escoada continuamente para a conduta de drenagem. A geração mais recente de membranas de osmose inversa em compósito de película fina de poliamida que substituíram as membranas celulósicas mais antigas remove 95-98% de iões inorgânicos, juntamente com praticamente todos os contaminantes não iónicos e moléculas orgânicas grandes com um peso molecular superior a 100. Os gases dissolvidos não são removidos.

As membranas em compósito de película fina são usadas em todo o equipamento de laboratório para osmose inversa da ELGA.

Devido a esta excepcional eficiência purificadora, a osmose inversa é uma tecnologia muito eficiente em termos de custo para um sistema de purificação de água. É, no entanto, limitada pela velocidade de produção relativamente lenta e é, portanto, normalmente usada para encher um reservatório antes da utilização ou de mais purificação. A osmose inversa tende a proteger o sistema de bactérias e pirogénios. É muitas vezes combinada com a permuta iónica para melhorar consideravelmente a qualidade da água produzida.


*Meios de adsorção*
O carvão activado, preparado por pirólise de cascas de coco, carvão ou grânulos de resina, remove o cloro através de um mecanismo catalizador e os orgânicos dissolvidos por adsorção e encontra-se frequentemente em dois locais num sistema de purificação de água. O carvão pode ser usado sob a forma de grânulos ou, mais convenientemente, sob a forma de bloco. Dado que as membranas de osmose inversa em compósito de película fina podem ser danificadas por exposição excessiva ao cloro livre e, em menor escala, sujas por orgânicos dissolvidos, o carvão activado é muitas vezes colocado antes da membrana OI para remover estes contaminantes.

São também muitas vezes colocados filtros de carvão activado no circuito de polimento de um sistema de purificação de água para remover vestígios de orgânicos dissolvidos antes da permuta iónica final. 

A ELGA usa outros meios de adsorção para além do carvão activado. O “Adsorb”, por exemplo, é um produto que possui uma vasta gama de tamanhos de poros e incorpora tanto o carvão como um material inorgânico. Consequentemente, o Adsorb tem a capacidade de remover da água impurezas orgânicas e inorgânicas. São também utilizadas no equipamento ELGA resinas macroporosas de permuta aniónica (geralmente usadas na forma de cloro) que são especialmente eficazes na remoção de contaminantes orgânicos grandes que ocorrem naturalmente, tais como os ácidos húmico e fúlvico, da água de alimentação.


*Filtragem microporosa*
As membranas de filtragem microporosa opõem uma barreira física à passagem de partículas e microorganismos e têm classificações nominais absolutas até 0,1 mícron; alguns sistemas ELGA incorporam também “filtros ultramicro” com uma classificação nominal de 0,05 mícron. A maior parte das águas não tratadas contém colóides, que têm uma ligeira carga negativa (medida pelo potencial Zeta). O desempenho dos filtros pode ser melhorado utilizando microfiltros que incorporam uma superfície modificada que atrai e retém esses colóides que ocorrem naturalmente, que são geralmente de dimensões muito inferiores às dos poros da membrana. São muito usados em sistemas de tratamento de água microfiltros com um diâmetro absoluto dos poros de 0,2 mícron. Estes filtros recolhem contaminantes, incluindo finos de carvão provenientes de cartuchos de adsorção de orgânicos, partículas de resina de cartuchos de permuta iónica e bactérias.

O filtro sub-mícron pode ser instalado na torneira de forma a que o último filtro que a água atravesse antes de ser usada seja o filtro sub-mícron.

Uma alternativa consiste em incluir o filtro sub-mícron no circuito de recirculação para remover continuamente as bactérias da água purificada. Os filtros sub-mícron devem também ser colocados em pontos de utilização críticos para uma protecção absoluta e para impedir a recontaminação do sistema por bactérias que entrem por essa via.

As membranas microporosas são geralmente consideradas indispensáveis num sistema de purificação de água, a não ser que sejam substituídas por um ultrafiltro.


U*ltrafiltragem*
A ultrafiltragem utiliza uma membrana muito semelhante na sua concepção à da osmose inversa, exceptuando que os poros do ultrafiltro são ligeiramente maiores, de 0,001 a 0,02 mícron. Para a remoção de pirogénios, os poros de um ultrafiltro devem ter um diâmetro de aproximadamente 0,002 mícron ou inferior e devem excluir todas as moléculas com um peso molecular de 5.000 ou mais.

Os ultrafiltros podem ser usados de forma semelhante à das membranas microporosas, mas também podem ser instalados de forma a permitirem que uma pequena porção da água de alimentação passe tangencialmente pela membrana para minimizar a acumulação de contaminantes e o desenvolvimento de bactérias. A ultrafiltragem é uma tecnologia excelente para assegurar a qualidade contínua da água ultrapura no que toca a partículas, bactérias e pirogénios.





*Foto-oxidação*
A foto-oxidação usa radiação ultravioleta de grande intensidade para destruir bactérias e outros microorganismos e para separar e ionizar quaisquer compostos orgânicos para posterior remoção por cartuchos de permuta iónica. A radiação com um comprimento de onda de 254 nm é a que tem uma maior acção bactericida, enquanto a radiação com comprimentos de onda mais curtos (185 nm) é mais eficiente para a oxidação de orgânicos.

Artigo extraido de : http://www.elgalabwater.com/?id=501&language=pt

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno

Todos os artigos que não sejam de autoria do próprio deverão ser sempre identificados os legitimos autores com o link da respectiva página.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Desculpa Júlio,

como encontrei aquele artigo achei que deveria interessante...e não me lembrei de colocar a fonte.

Já agora uma pergunta...como se faz para abrir uma janela directamente ao artigo?

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já agora uma pergunta...como se faz para abrir uma janela directamente ao artigo?


 :SbSourire:  Só alguns membros da administração têm a possibilidade de o fazer  :SbSourire:

----------

